# Can't install qmail / sendmail

## Guest

I tried to install qmail or sendmail on Gentoo 1.2, but then:

Calculating Depencies...done

Error: The virtual/mta package conflicts with this package...

I already tried to install virtual/mta but is doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

## rac

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Error: The virtual/mta package conflicts with this package...

 

Can you figure out which package is providing virtual/mta and unmerge it first?  ssmtp, perhaps?

----------

## ragerino

this worked for me:

```

emerge unmerge net-mail/ssmtp

```

but when i got problems sending a testmail

```

bash-2.05a# sendmail ragerino@gmx.net

test

.

collect: Cannot write ./dfg6BNEEcn005314 (bfcommit, uid=1000, gid=407): Permission denied

queueup: cannot create queue temp file ./tfg6BNEEcn005314, uid=1000: Permission denied

```

----------

## morelli

I unmerge the ssmtp package:

```

emerge -C ssmtp

```

and after qmail installation all works fine   :Wink: 

----------

